# Télécommande AppleTV



## jcs (1 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de configurer mon AppleTV, tout marche parfaitement. Cool. Petite question : la télécommande l'AppleTV commande l'AppleTV (logique !) mais également mon iPod qui se trouve juste à côté (car relié à l'ampli de ma chaine hi-fi). Du coup, à chaque fois que j'utilise la télécommande pour naviguer dans le menu de l'AppleTV, mon iPod devient fou. Existe t-il un moyen de palier à ce problème (comme désactiver l'utilisation de cette télécommande pour l'iPod puisque de toute façon, je ne l'utilise jamais ?).

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## fransik (8 Août 2009)

...bonsoir,
il me semble effectivement qu'il n'est pas possible de désactiver la télécommande du dock.
Du coup je ne vois que deux solutions:
- déplacer le dock hors du champ de la télécommande de l'Apple TV,
- obstruer le récepteur du dock
Voilà


----------



## glabeus (10 Septembre 2009)

jcs a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de configurer mon AppleTV, tout marche parfaitement. Cool. Petite question : la télécommande l'AppleTV commande l'AppleTV (logique !) mais également mon iPod qui se trouve juste à côté (car relié à l'ampli de ma chaine hi-fi). Du coup, à chaque fois que j'utilise la télécommande pour naviguer dans le menu de l'AppleTV, mon iPod devient fou. Existe t-il un moyen de palier à ce problème (comme désactiver l'utilisation de cette télécommande pour l'iPod puisque de toute façon, je ne l'utilise jamais ?).
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.



Page 26 du manuel :

Jumelage de lApple TV et dune télécommande
La télécommande Apple Remote est compatible avec le récepteur à infrarouge intégré
à lApple TV. Vous pouvez configurer lApple TV afin quil fonctionne exclusivement
avec la télécommande incluse, en jumelant lApple TV et cette télécommande.

Pour jumeler lApple TV avec la télécommande incluse :
1 Choisissez Réglages dans le menu principal de lApple TV.
2 Choisissez Jumeler la télécommande.

Une fois que vous avez jumelé votre télécommande Apple Remote, lApple TV affiche
un symbole en forme de chaîne au-dessus de limage représentant une télécommande.
LApple TV fonctionne désormais exclusivement avec la télécommande jumelée.


----------



## jcs (11 Septembre 2009)

Merci Glabeus... mais je sais lire le manuel. La télécommande est bien jumelée, le pb n'est pas là. Merci quand même.


----------



## bazino (5 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème un peu similaire : ma télécommande Apple TV commande en même temps mon Imac situé dans la même pièce. Quelle est la solution ?

Merci


----------



## lubayle (21 Juillet 2010)

Oui moi aussi et c'est pénible, dès que je manipule la télécommande de l'apple tv, front row de mon imac se lance et c'est le grand n'importe quoi.
Comment jumeler cette télécommande exclusivement avec l'apple tv?


----------



## Flav2104 (1 Octobre 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème et c'est le bordel !

une solution ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (2 Octobre 2010)

Il faut jumeler *en plus* une *autre* télécommande avec votre Mac. Une fois cette manip réalisée, plus aucune autre télécommande ne pourra venir lancer Front- Row sur ce dernier...



Laurent F


----------



## trust no 1 (5 Octobre 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai le même problème, alors j'ai désactivé le partage a domicile du MBP de ma copine, mais toujours le même souci sur mon imac, doit bien y avoir une autre solution que de devoir acheter encore une remote pour mac ? j'ai essayé app remote mais je m'y fais pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------




trust no 1 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai le même problème, alors j'ai désactivé le partage a domicile du MBP de ma copine, mais toujours le même souci sur mon imac, doit bien y avoir une autre solution que de devoir acheter encore une remote pour mac ? j'ai essayé app remote mais je m'y fais pas.



Non en fait c'est pareil ça continu ...


----------



## Laurent Fignon (6 Octobre 2010)

Si vous ne souhaitez pas acheter une seconde télécommande pour votre Mac :

-> Préférences Système
-> Sécurité
-> Désactiver le récepteur infrarouge pour la télécommande



Laurent F


----------



## trust no 1 (10 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup laurent, je me faisais pas a l'appli "remote", t'es au top.


----------



## Gallagher (16 Octobre 2010)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Si vous ne souhaitez pas acheter une seconde télécommande pour votre Mac :
> 
> -> Préférences Système
> -> Sécurité
> ...


Merci beaucoup... c'est vrai que ça évite un peu le bordel de tout qui s'allume en même temps.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Puisque l'on parle de la télécommande, je n'arrive pas à changer le volume sonore de l'Apple TV 2.

J'ai râté un truc ou quoi ?


----------



## Queerasfolk (19 Novembre 2010)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Puisque l'on parle de la télécommande, je n'arrive pas à changer le volume sonore de l'Apple TV 2.
> 
> J'ai râté un truc ou quoi ?



Suffit d'utiliser les boutons "vol+" et "vol-" de ta tv...


----------



## tabasko (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, moi je cherche à remplacer la télécommande apple par mon iPhone, à priori un certain nombre d'application sont disponibles mais je n'y parviens pas ! 

Je viens d'acheter pour rien : Remote Pro (qui manifestement fonctionne avec l'ancienne aTV), et Remote HD qui nécessite un bout de code à installer en ssh sur l'aTV .... bref je suis au point zéro :mouais:

merci


----------



## Queerasfolk (12 Décembre 2010)

Tout simplement en utilisant l'app Remote, gratuite et éditée par Apple.


----------



## tabasko (12 Décembre 2010)

Trop fort 
Merci.


----------

